
Common Lisp: An Interactive Approach [pdf] - kazinator
https://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~shapiro/Commonlisp/commonLisp.pdf
======
PPPirinen
Nice. Also check out
[https://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~shapiro/Commonlisp/](https://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~shapiro/Commonlisp/),
particularly as it says: "I am making it available here [...], under the
following conditions: [...]; web links must point to this page rather than to
a separate copy of the dvi, ps, or pdf file." Not sure if he meant his copy is
a "separate" copy, but the web page is useful, anyway.

~~~
kazinator
I wanted to link there originally, but look how the book title hyperlink (the
big, bold item everyone wants to click on) is now a broken hyperlink, oops!
Dodged that problem and linked straight to the PDF.

